# For those of you coming to DC, something to check out



## DFB (Mar 20, 2006)

Hey everyone,

I know I'm new to the forums here (I don't actually have a camera yet, only really posted a "suggest a model" thread) but I live in DC and wanted to clue you in to a really good photography show going on at the Smithsonian Hirshhorn Contemporary Art Museum right now while the meetup will be taking place here.

I imagine you'll be spending most of your time shooting the cherry blossoms coming up soon and seeing the sights here, but if you're interested in contemporary art and photography, you _have_ to check out the Hiroshi Sugimoto show at the Hirshhorn.  Here's the link:  http://hirshhorn.si.edu/exhibitions/description.asp?ID=34

The museum's located at the Orange/Blue line Smithsonian metro stop and next to the Air and Space Museum.

The show will be here until mid-May.  Here's the synopsis:



> The Hirshhorn Museum presents Hiroshi Sugimoto, the first career survey of one of Japan's most important contemporary artists. Sugimoto (b. 1948, Tokyo) is known for his starkly minimal images of seascapes, movie theaters and architecture as well as his richly detailed photographs of natural history dioramas, wax portraits and Buddhist sculptures. These celebrated series explore such essential concepts as time, space, culture and perception-even the nature of reality itself. This retrospective of his 30-year career, featuring approximately 120 photographs from 1976 to present, is co-organized by the Hirshhorn and the Mori Art Museum, Tokyo, and co-curated by Hirshhorn Director of Art and Programs and Chief Curator Kerry Brougher and Mori Director David Elliott. The presentation at the Hirshhorn Museum and Sculpture Garden is made possible in part by the Holenia Trust in memory of Joseph H. Hirshhorn, the Hirshhorn's Board of Trustees, and contributions from Hirshhorn patrons.
> 
> Using a large-format camera and, for the most part, black-and-white film, Sugimoto has created images that stimulate both intellect and vision, often capturing what is elusive to sight-the horizon line between sky and sea at night, the sum total of light projected during a feature-length film, or the physical contours of the principle represented by a mathematical equation. His work also points to the human impulse to represent reality, a drive that has inspired artists throughout history and is embodied in photography itself. Six photographs by Sugimoto have entered the Hirshhorn's collection since 2003, including his powerful image of New York City's World Trade Center towers and works from the Theaters series. On the second level, two videos will provide further insight into Sugimoto's vision: the artist's video, Accelerated Buddhas, will be shown along with a brief profile from the acclaimed PBS series Art 21.
> 
> ...



Hope you all enjoy your time in Washington.  The weather should be just great and if you can put up with wading through all the tourists  it should be a fun time to be here.

--DFB


----------



## Chase (Mar 20, 2006)

Great info, thanks! 

You're going to be there to help show us tourists around, right?


----------



## terri (Mar 20, 2006)

This does sound wonderful! Thank you for the suggestion.  

Yes, you should watch out for a big group of stumbling photographers during that weekend..... don't be afraid, we're harmless!


----------



## JonMikal (Mar 20, 2006)

most definitely. i was there last wednesday. i have never seen such an awesome collection of seascapes in my life. how about the polar bear shot just prior to entering...brilliant work. i check out the hirshhorn every week for updated exhibits...it's well worth a visit. :thumbup:


----------

